# Why is rap music homophobic an gay rap dont have exposure when metal,punk is?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I will explain something to you, that bothers me, I'm not homophobic or homosexual, but why does media doesn't cover gay rap and give them more exposure, to protect there macho image of homophobes it's tolerated, but metal and punk music exposure is promoted, you can't be nowadays homophobic and a metalhead or a punker, you will be harassed by Antifa. But Gay rap, I know there is hidden from public and media just like Nazi rap(trust me this exist).

So I ask why these double standards non-sense, to protect the manliness of rap, the macho man, we are not stupid gay, are music is non-racist(false) and our music not gay(rapper lobby).

Do you want me to enumerate all gay rappers and racist neo-nazi rappers because nowadays there is.


----------

